# Sleeping



## alex_ornelas (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone ever slept with their tortoise. Like you would with a dog. What are your views on it. Should it b done


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Nov 12, 2014)

Why would you want to?

I can think of so many hazards and no benefits.


----------



## Jodie (Nov 12, 2014)

No.


----------



## alex_ornelas (Nov 12, 2014)

Not a small tortoise but a large one it just popped in my head. A lot of things just pop in my head. And I wouldn't do it either both can get squished


----------



## leopard777 (Nov 12, 2014)

dont think it would feel comfortable for either party ?


----------



## justino4444 (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't understand why someone would want to, a tortoise is not a dog.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 19, 2014)

No, I've never. I don't think it be very comfortable to 'cuddle' with miss sulcata for a night!


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't think my tortoise would be too happy if I tried to sleep in her bed or tried to get her to sleep in mine - and she would probably wet he bed!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 23, 2014)

leopard777 said:


> dont think it would feel comfortable for either party ?


I chuckled on that one


----------



## chaseswife (Nov 23, 2014)

I am not a huge fan of sharing the bed with my snoring husband. My kids aren't allowed in my bed. My cat wasn't even allowed in my bedroom. I can't imagine letting the tortoise in my bed!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 24, 2014)

No. What's the BEST that could come from it? I often sleep with my little dog. But he is warm and soft and doesn't poo in bed. Three PLUSSES.


----------



## SophieMae (Dec 6, 2014)

Only if you won't to


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 6, 2014)

I took a tortoise out drinking once, but I'm a gentleman, and that's as far as it went !


----------



## Dizisdalife (Dec 6, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I took a tortoise out drinking once, but I'm a gentleman, and that's as far as it went !
> View attachment 108398


Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## yillt (Jan 4, 2015)

That's very dangerous and I don't see the point when you can see your tortoise all day.Tortoise DO need time as well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2015)

If you had ever seen the big puddle of pee and the large smelly poops that happen while a tortoise is in his shelter at night, you probably wouldn't have asked that question. Maybe if you put a very large absorbent diaper on it????


----------



## smarch (Jan 8, 2015)

Bed to sleep? No. 

But I do "Snuggle" with my Russian on the couch, he's polite never pooped on me (but wouldn't blame him if he did honestly) he sits on my chest under the blanket I have with his head sticking out and sometimes sleeps and sometimes climbs up and burrows behind my neck. 

Wouldn't curl up and sleep with him since I'd smush him! And wouldn't invite a larger tort in my bed because I'd be smushed... or massively pooped on. plus he's probably want out and end up falling on the floor since there is no "out" in a tortoise safe way. 
Only tort safe way would be the human lying in the dirt of their enclosure with them ... and they probably wouldn't be happy to see you all night lol I mean what if you snore!


----------



## Turtlepete (Jan 8, 2015)

If you want to sleep and/or cuddle with a reptile, tortoises aren't the choice for you.

Most of my tortoises/turtles would nibble on me given the chance, anyways….


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 8, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> If you want to sleep and/or cuddle with a reptile, tortoises aren't the choice for you.
> 
> Most of my tortoises/turtles would nibble on me given the chance, anyways….



Oo, what this right here?
OUCH, that's my ear!
Fleshy.


----------



## Turtlepete (Jan 8, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oo, what this right here?
> OUCH, that's my ear!
> Fleshy.



Toes, usually. I almost lost one of my little toes to a huge male sulcata once. Not joking.


----------



## yillt (Jan 8, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> Toes, usually. I almost lost one of my little toes to a huge male sulcata once. Not joking.


Really?????? .


----------



## smarch (Jan 8, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Oo, what this right here?
> OUCH, that's my ear!
> Fleshy.


 Nank's never nibbled me, although he's "nipped" (without actually chomping down) on my nails because he liked the color nail polish. 

He does like my ears, but not like you say, the first time he discovered my ear he literally stuck his face IN my ear! And you think a "wet-willy" is bad lol!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 8, 2015)

smarch said:


> Nank's never nibbled me, although he's "nipped" (without actually chomping down) on my nails because he liked the color nail polish.
> 
> He does like my ears, but not like you say, the first time he discovered my ear he literally stuck his face IN my ear! And you think a "wet-willy" is bad lol!


That's a weird thought 
My russian likes green and red nail polish 
And since I kinda brought this post off topic... here's a tortoise


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 10, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I took a tortoise out drinking once, but I'm a gentleman, and that's as far as it went !
> View attachment 108398


HA HA HA HA HA!! http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=rimshot&play=true


alex_ornelas said:


> Has anyone ever slept with their tortoise. Like you would with a dog. What are your views on it. Should it b done



I have a little girl who would want NOTHING more than to sleep with our tortoise That would be the happiest little girl bed in the whole world...Sadly, Mom will always say "No."



I remember when I was in Elementary school, "The Snake Lady" visited our school. A woman travelled around with all of her snakes in a big Motorhome and put on events for schools and societies. She was pretty amazing. I do remember that she said her pythons slept in bed with her. She laughed and told all the kids how cuddly they were.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 19, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No, I've never. I don't think it be very comfortable to 'cuddle' with miss sulcata for a night!


 I totally agree with you Yello Turtle01. I could never imagine "cuddling" my tort in bed ...it sounds funny somehow. Let alone that I don't think that the tort would like it: they do not like to be cuddled.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 19, 2015)

On the PLUS side...They don't snore.....


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 19, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> On the PLUS side...They don't snore.....


 That's true...snoring is such a pain for someone trying to fal lasleep.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 29, 2015)

When I first rescued Tidgy, I had no enclosure, no heating in the house, no UVB or heat source other than wifey and my bodies. 
Tidgy was traumatized and injured. It was November and a little cold.
Our bed is actually two kingsized pushed together and we created a gap between the mattresses, the inch or two necessary, as she was so small, filled it with warm towels, on a hot water bottle and slept either side of her for three or four nights until I could get an enclosure for her sorted out and read up on the internet all I could about tortoise keeping.
I felt better being near her and I'm sure it helped her to adjust to our odours. 
For the last couple of days of this time, we would put her on the bed and she would walk to her correct place and snuggle in. 
She never had an 'accident' in the bed.
That was 3 and a half years ago. 
Wouldn't do it now of course, but I couldn't think of a better plan at the time.


----------



## Chenderson (Mar 31, 2015)

If my girlfriend came home, and found me in bed with the tortoise. Tortoise envy would change to tortoise rage, I'm not sure if me or the tortoise would survive.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 31, 2015)

Chenderson said:


> If my girlfriend came home, and found me in bed with the tortoise. Tortoise envy would change to tortoise rage, I'm not sure if me or the tortoise would survive.


 If that's the case.....I'd advice you *not* to try it,  think of the poor little tort !


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 31, 2015)

Not a good idea as far as I know.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 31, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I first rescued Tidgy, I had no enclosure, no heating in the house, no UVB or heat source other than wifey and my bodies.
> Tidgy was traumatized and injured. It was November and a little cold.
> Our bed is actually two kingsized pushed together and we created a gap between the mattresses, the inch or two necessary, as she was so small, filled it with warm towels, on a hot water bottle and slept either side of her for three or four nights until I could get an enclosure for her sorted out and read up on the internet all I could about tortoise keeping.
> I felt better being near her and I'm sure it helped her to adjust to our odours.
> ...


All I can say is, “TMI" I know I want no more details…


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 31, 2015)

Glade you're back Ken .


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 31, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm sorta back.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 31, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All I can say is, “TMI" I know I want no more details…


 Hi there! I can understand that.....hmmmhmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 1, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm sorta back.


Well, sorta is pretty good when you're so great.


----------

